# Overgrowth of earring backing



## lindacoder (Jul 25, 2013)

I have an 11 year old girl who had not changed her earrings in a while. The backing of the earring has gone into the hole and it has grown over the top of it. She i now to have it cut over the top of this and freed up and close it. 

OPERATIVE NOTE: The area of the posterior ear was prepped and drapted in the usual fashion. After anesthesizing with 1% lidocaine, a small incision was made close to that backing and the underlying backing was freed up and pulled out. It was cinched up free but not removed completely. I then placed a 5-0 nylon simple suture on each side of it so it would not go back in. 

It was discussed with her to make sure she twists the earring so it doesn't grow back in.

Any ideas - patient has Medicaid 

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## trinalankford (Jul 30, 2013)

Wouldn't this be a simple "incision and removal of foreign body"? 10120...


----------



## cynthiabrown (Jul 30, 2013)

10120


----------



## lindacoder (Jul 30, 2013)

it was not removed completely per the procedure note


----------

